
The Google Translate API has been officially deprecated - w43l
http://code.google.com/intl/de-DE/apis/language/translate/overview.html
======
wccrawford
I wonder what they consider 'abuse' to be. I was thinking about writing a
dictionary app, and hooking into that API as a secondary translation would
have been nice.

I wouldn't consider that abuse... Not even if it was the primary translation.

But I can't figure what people would be doing that was abusive?

~~~
dredge
I will hazard a guess that people were using it to 'spin' content for SEO
purposes, by automatically translating others' content to foreign languages
and back again.

If so, I imagine the double resource drain of doing that and then Googlebot
indexing all that useless content would be a compelling reason to turn it off.

~~~
cuchoperl
Also, its difficult to monetize the API, for example, with ads.

------
cuchoperl
What good alternative Translation APIs are out there?

